# Suche : Jemanden zum Werben!



## Ashthereal (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo Freunde.

Kurz zu mir. Ich selbst bin 20 Jahre jung und spiele WoW nun schon über 6 Jahre und davon einige Jahre sehr erfolgreich im PvE ! Derzeit spiele ich auf dem Server Wrathbringer bei der Gilde "Why Me" die vor kurzen mit dem Membern von Irae AoD und Refuge fusioniert sind. Da es derzeit bist auf sellruns und Twinkruns wenig zu tun gibt, würde ich gerne eine Person werben um mir noch ein paar Char´s hoch zu leveln.

Ich biete : 

24/7 Onlineziet
Account zum ziehen
Genug Gold für Skills/Reiten blablablub!
Einen Invite in die Gilde "Why Me" Stufe 25er.
Sollte Interesse daran bestehen sowie Skill könnt ihr gerne danach in einen der Twinkraids mitgehen wo 8/8 HC gemacht wird.

Ihr solltet bieten :

Vernünftige Onlinezeiten
Skype/Ts
Keys selbs haben

Ich selber werde keine Keys stellen. Sollte sonst jemand Interess haben, kann er sich gerne hier melden oder Ingame bei "Ash" oder mich im Skype unter "Refugeashlee" adden.

Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Ashthereal (10. Mai 2012)

up


----------



## Xrap (21. Mai 2012)

up


----------

